# Sudden clutch engagement GT5000



## Searchman (Jun 5, 2011)

I recently purchased a new 2011 Craftsman GT5000 manual trans mower. There is a problem with the clutch engagement. When the engine speed is at high rpm and mower blades are engaged the clutch engages with a sudden jerk. Enough to raise the front wheels off the ground. I had a Sears tech out to examine and he said; That's just the way this model mower is. 
His recommendation was to idle the engine speed when re engaging the clutch. That works fine in theory, but when the blades are engaged and you idle the engine the engine snubs. 

Normally when mowing in tight areas there is the need to disengage the clutch and feather the clutch to get around objects. Cannot be done with this mower. 

Any experience with this issue?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Searchman.. Did the tech try adjusting the clutch any?


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

That old line that "this is normal " is a bunch of crap. The clutch is not adjusted correctly.


----------



## Wishbonez51 (Jun 2, 2011)

The clutch could be part of the problem, however I have seen many video's from Craftsman state to take the throttle from full power down to half when engaging and disengaging the blades. 

To start mower put throttle to quarter, after started run up to half throttle, than engage clutch in gear and proceed to go, after running move throttle to full throttle! When ready to engage blades stop mower, pull throttle back to half throttle engage blades, engage clutch in gear, move forward and pull throttle forward to full and watch the grass get cut.


----------



## Searchman (Jun 5, 2011)

There are no adjustment on the clutch linkage. All springs and pulleys. I questioned the Tech when he was out, about being able to adjust the clutch. He said there were no adjustments.

In response to Wishbonz51 reply about throttling the engine RPM. The theory does work for engaging the blades, but does not solve the " jumping " issue.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I guess I'm a little confused. Are you talking about trans clutch, mower clutch or both?

Know our machines are different but I never engage the mower with engine running at high speed. After machine/deck are warm, always engage the mower with engine at idle. Don't like placing high shock loads on the drive train.


----------



## Wishbonez51 (Jun 2, 2011)

So if I understand you correctly you are saying even with your RPM'S at idle and engage your tranny into gear, as soon as you let off on the pedal you still lunge forward? Is that in every gear or just the lowest gears? There has to be a tentsioner pulley for the system, has to be. If there weren't there would be know way for you to take it on and off without an idler pulley which has an automatic tentsion.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do you have a model# ??


----------



## Searchman (Jun 5, 2011)

The " clutch " I am referring to is the transmission clutch. Not the mower deck clutch. 
The lurching" violently" occurs when the transmission is engaged at 1/4 throttle or above. It occurs in all speed ranges. 

Sears model # 917.289551


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

This is what i found from the rearend forward it is identical to mine except mine is a hydro. I was thinking there should/may be some adjustment in the brake rod..

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1101680P/00003?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917289551


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow- brand new tractor - sounds like something techs would say to keep from fixing it or admitting theres an issue.

I agree with Wjjones - sounds like the brakes need a tad more adjusting - should keep the lurching to a minimum.

It could also have to do with the new belts being a bit grabby , stuff breaking in.

I know how you feel- launching the front of a tractor up in the air unintentionally is an uncomfortable feeling....


----------



## Wishbonez51 (Jun 2, 2011)

Last night as I had a couple minutes to play with my tractor, I did notice a little bit of a lunge when you let out the transmission clutch. It was much better after I adjusted the brake pedal engage-disengage rod. It can still lunge forward if I am not careful but I did get it to calm down to a minimal. I am going to look into the idle cam pulley on mine that tightens the belt from the engine to the transmission so the tention is not so strong. I am willing to bet that will solve my issue along with yours.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Searchman said:


> The " clutch " I am referring to is the transmission clutch. Not the mower deck clutch.
> The lurching" violently" occurs when the transmission is engaged at 1/4 throttle or above. It occurs in all speed ranges.
> 
> Sears model # 917.289551


Thanks for the reply. Since you mentioned blade engagement in your initial post I wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page.

I know next to nothing about these machine but looking at the diagram in the link WJ posted it does look like the brake and "clutch" are actuated from same pedal. I don't see any adjmt for the brake linkage but do see a slot the linkage is affixed to that offer some free movement between the brake and clutch action.

Again just looking at the diagram the so called clutch is just the tension being applied by a pulley to the drive belt. Seems to me with this kind of design you are at the mercy of friction between the drive belt and the various pulleys. Being new I suspect the friction is fairly high so there is little room for slippage between them. Friction should drop with usage and then you should have a little more control over the action.


----------



## mkfarnam (Jul 23, 2006)

I've encountered this problem before in some repairs. It sounds to me like it could be one of these...... there's excessive play in the tansaxle pulley and/or shaft (or tires and/or axles)........The drive belt is too tight (possibly routed wrong)

Lift the back tires of the ground and check the drive pulley and tires for play or looseness.

Also, check the engine pulley for loosness.


----------



## mkfarnam (Jul 23, 2006)

Mickey said:


> Thanks for the reply. Since you mentioned blade engagement in your initial post I wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page.
> 
> I know next to nothing about these machine but looking at the diagram in the link WJ posted
> 
> ...


The brake and clutch are in the same pedal.
The brake is applied when the pedal is fully depressed.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

mkfarnam said:


> I've encountered this problem before in some repairs. It sounds to me like it could be one of these...... there's excessive play in the tansaxle pulley and/or shaft (or tires and/or axles)........The drive belt is too tight (possibly routed wrong)
> 
> Lift the back tires of the ground and check the drive pulley and tires for play or looseness.
> 
> Also, check the engine pulley for loosness.



These are all good ideas to check into...


----------



## Searchman (Jun 5, 2011)

I solve the problem. Took the mower back to Sears and traded it for a hydrostatic model. Enough is enough!!! Sears would not admit there is a design flaw in the manual clutch engagement system. AYP would not even give me the time of day. 
Sears tech said " That is just the way this model is " !!!!!! 

All points toward a problem and no accountability. Typical in this day and age. 

Thanks for all of your suggestions and support.


----------



## mkfarnam (Jul 23, 2006)

Searchman said:


> I solve the problem. Took the mower back to Sears and traded it for a hydrostatic model. Enough is enough!!! Sears would not admit there is a design flaw in the manual clutch engagement system. AYP would not even give me the time of day.
> Sears tech said " That is just the way this model is " !!!!!!
> 
> All points toward a problem and no accountability. Typical in this day and age.
> ...


That's what we're here for.:winky:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Searchman said:


> I solve the problem. Took the mower back to Sears and traded it for a hydrostatic model. Enough is enough!!! Sears would not admit there is a design flaw in the manual clutch engagement system. AYP would not even give me the time of day.
> Sears tech said " That is just the way this model is " !!!!!!
> 
> All points toward a problem and no accountability. Typical in this day and age.
> ...



Dont blame you i would have done the same thing glad to hear you got it sorted out..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats one way to fix it. Seems like you cant get anything new lately that doesnt have issues - probably one reason i stick with cheep broken old tractors , least i know i can fix it.


----------



## mkfarnam (Jul 23, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Thats one way to fix it. Seems like you cant get anything new lately that doesnt have issues - probably one reason i stick with cheep broken old tractors , least i know i can fix it.


Ditto.:thumbsup:


----------

